# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Nueva quedada en Barcelona

## Némesis

Bueno, segundo intento...

A petición de algunos miembros del "circulillo" de Barcelona y Catalunya, convocamos una nueva quedada de los de Barcelona y cercanías (bueno, y los que no, que se quieran apuntar, ¡también!). La fecha sería para la noche del miércoles o jueves de la semana próxima.

Interesados postear aquí. Gracias y ánimo, que la última vez nos lo pasamos mu bien.

----------


## _[amigo]_

yo me apuntaria, pero no tengo la suerte de estar cerca de Barcelona, de todos modos espero que conteis como fue la quedada, a todos nos interesa saber que tal se relacionan los del foro en persona  :Wink1: 

Siento no poder apuntarme :(

----------


## ossiris

Esta vez no me lo pierdo, APUNTADO

Supongo que en este mismo post se pondran el dia la hora y el lugar no?

----------


## Némesis

Por supuesto q lo colgaremos, si hay cuórum y ganas. No lo he puesto para que charlemos entre nosotros cuál de los dos o tres días festivos os va mejor. A mi me es indiferente, tampoco tengo nada que hacer...

----------


## Maguete0

avisarme que me apunto  :Smile1:

----------


## Goreneko

yo como tengo una mierda de trabajo no tengo vacaciones, pero a ver si me hago un hueco!

----------


## iviro

Espero y deseo poder estar esta vez, 
pero como Goreneko, depende del trabajo.
Por cierto el Domino voy a Caixa Forum, 
va alguien mas?
Un saludo.

----------


## ossiris

yo no tengo problema, mi jefe (Yo mismo) me da permiso para cualquier dia jeje :D  :D , asi que lo que les quede mas comodo a los demas.

----------


## Maguete0

No se aniama nadie mas ?  :117:  bueno que alguien diga dia y hora y eso  :117:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

En principio 2T y yo iremos ... supongo, vaya!

----------


## Némesis

A Dante le da pereza escribir, pero también vendrá. Ya escribo to por él.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿¿Miércoles, jueves ...?? ¿A que hora??

----------


## 2 de trebol

esto flaquea chavales!!!! ya es miercoles y nadie ha concretado nada! malament anem els catalans si fem aquestes coses...

yo el juves, no puedo tengo una cena con unos amigos  :-(  lo siento tios pero si es este fin de semana por mi encantado!!

a ver si quedamos en algo concreto y sale bien la jugada!!!

saludos magos!

----------


## halexx

jejeje, a mi me quedan unos kuantos años pa poder quedar con vosotros.. jejeje, me gustaria... pero me faltan unos añitos jejjejee


que pena de no a ver nacido antes¡¡¡ grgrgrggrr

jajaja


saludos¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## Maguete0

añus te quedan por que ? que vaa que vaaa vente si tus padres te dejan y listo !  :Wink1:

----------


## ossiris

> malament anem els catalans si fem aquestes coses...


No tots som catalans els quals volem quedar, jo sóc Argentí, encara que parlo i escric Català (no molt bè), ademas de viure a Catalunya.

No le echemos culpa solo a los catalanes   :Wink:  

Ahora en serio, que pasa con la quedada :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ?
Me parece que unos lo dejamos que decidan otros y nadie se decide por si solo. Yo soy de Girona sino pondria fecha y hora, pero no me corresponde la decision.

Vamooooossss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Lo mejor seria poner una ya!! Si no, nadie dirá nada.

A mi qualquier dia me va bien (mientras sea fiesta el siguiente). 

Hoy podria ser, pero quizas es un poco precipitado. Mañana? Domingo?

Lo tenemos que decidir entre todos ... 

Ossiris, tu eres el que vive más lejos, tienes algun problema de fechas? Por lo que dijiste creo que no.

----------


## ossiris

Hombre, de hoy para hoy casi que imposible, pero de un dia para el otro no tengo problema, trabajo por mi cuenta asi que no me importa si es festivo o laboral.

----------


## halexx

> añus te quedan por que ? que vaa que vaaa vente si tus padres te dejan y listo !




Jajajajaa, tengo 12 años¡¡¡¡¡¡



saludos¡¡

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Seguramente no te dejarian entrar en la oveja ... todo es hablarlo con el gorila de la puerta ...

¿Pero tu no eras de Madrid?

A veure gent!! Quedamos para el domingo? Osti!!

El lunes siguiente es fiesta, quizas Goreneko e iviro les toque pringar.

----------


## halexx

eaxcto, eso es lo que dije, jejeje, 12 años y en madrid, 


jajajaa, bueno... ya me tocara jajajajaja



saludoss¡¡

----------


## ossiris

Ok al domingo por mi parte.

----------


## ossiris

Ok al domingo por mi parte.

----------


## Maguete0

este domingo ? osea ..HOY ?  :117:

----------


## Némesis

El viernes que viene, imposible...
Propongo fijarlo para el VIERNES 5 DE MAYO.
Así hay antelación, y no hay excusas.
Todo el mundo está OK? Recordad que EL QUE CALLA OTORGA.

----------


## elfriki

me encantaria venir pero aún no creo que mis padres me dejen venir con gente que he conocido en internet, almenos creo que tendre que esperar un año o algo asi para que me dejen mas libre.

Ahora tengo 15.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Mmmmm, en la oveja hasta los 18 "Nasti da Plasti" ... pero bueno, se podria cambiar de local!

----------


## Maguete0

el 5 de mayo por mi bien , y con 15 años si eres de barcelona .. no le digas que quedas con nadie de internet yo tampoco dire nada  :117:  :P , bueno a ver que me aclare el 5 de mayo en donde ? y a que hora ?

----------


## elfriki

Ya pero esque no soy de barcelona, sóc d'Olot (Girona)

----------


## iviro

Yo este domingo depende si quedais por la tarde o noche.
Ya direis algo.
Saludos.

----------


## ossiris

> Yo este domingo depende si quedais por la tarde o noche.
> Ya direis algo.
> Saludos.


Este domingo no. el viernes 5 de mayo.

Ossiris Apuntado.

----------


## Maguete0

a que hora y donde ?

----------


## Güew-on

quando lleve un timpo aki me gustaria ir a una kedada...ke aceis :Confused: ? en las kedadas me refiero

Soc de Manresa

----------


## Maguete0

Buah como nadie pone a que hora ni nada lo pongo yo porque alguien lo tendra que poner y estamos casi a una semana del dia 5 que os parece el dia 5 a las 5 ?

----------


## Némesis

Maguete, no pongas hora aún, porque antes deberíamos saber cuánta gente quiere venir definitivamente. En todo caso, déjame que te diga que por lo que sé la mayoría querían quedar por la noche y no por la tarde. Ey, pero si os va bien a todos por la tarde, para mí no hay problema.

----------


## Maguete0

por mi ningun problema tampoco la hora que sea

----------


## Némesis

Escribo los sobrenombres de los que, hasta ahora, me han confirmado por algún medio (post, messenger, mp, o incluso personalmente) su asistencia:

- Nemesis
- 2 de Copas ( :D )
- 3 de Bastos (  :Wink:  )
- Ossiris
- Maguete
- Dante
- Goreneko
- Pujoman

Si queréis añadiros o borraros decidlo y editaré el mensaje.
Será, lo más probable, en la Oveja, porque ya estuvimos una vez y funcionó. La hora no se ha concretado, pero será alrededor de las 22:30 más o menos. Tomaremos un frankfurtillo y luego beberemos algo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Y que Dante le recuerda al camarero que nos debe una jarra de sangria Jumbo!

Nemesis .. tinc dos jocs que espero que t'agradin!!

----------


## Jesús_

Todavía no estoy seguro de poder, pero si puedo me sumaré a vosotros.
Espero encntraros en la oveja el viernes 5.
Un saludo.
--
Jesús

----------


## Maguete0

donde esta la oveja ?  :117:

----------


## Maguete0

UmMMM con este impetu para responder el sitio de donde se supone que se va a quedar o...

1. No quereis que vaya 
2.No entrais al foro
3.Tampoco sabeis donde esta la oveja

.....

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo hoy tenia un virus en el pc ...  :Wink1: 

L'ovella Negra 
C/ Zamora, 78 (Sant Martí) 
08018 Barcelona (Barcelona)

Busca mapas por Sant Google ... lo sabe todo! (menos lo que buscas, ley de Murphy...)

----------


## Némesis

> UmMMM con este impetu para responder el sitio de donde se supone que se va a quedar o...
> 
> 1. No quereis que vaya


Jo. Nos has descubierto... 
Estábamos tan interesados en que no vinieras ...  :Smile1:

----------


## Goreneko

oye y yo sin enterarme que me habia apuntao...
el dia 5 actua Tamariz  :(  cada vez que me acuerdo de que no tengo entradas... xD

----------


## Maguete0

:P menos wasa jajaj ¬¬' xD

----------


## Némesis

> :(  cada vez que me acuerdo de que no tengo entradas... xD


Era un juego de mentalismo. Yo adiviné que no tenías entradas y que querías venir   :Wink:

----------


## Maguete0

adivina quien sera el que llege mas tarde...   :Oops:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

2 de trébol

----------


## Jesús_

> Yo hoy tenia un virus en el pc ... 
> 
> L'ovella Negra 
> C/ Zamora, 78 (Sant Martí) 
> 08018 Barcelona (Barcelona)
> 
> Busca mapas por Sant Google ... lo sabe todo! (menos lo que buscas, ley de Murphy...)


Vaya, mi firme intención era ir esta noche a la oveja,
pero ahora no se a qué oveja ir:
La que yo conozco está en la Calle Sitges n5, muy cerca de las ramblas.
http://personal.redestb.es/ovella_negra/on.htm
No encuentro la otra en Sant Google.
 :Confused: ...
Agradeceré algún prv de los que conocéis el sitio, con un telèfono de contacto para que me aclaréis el asunto.
Saludos y suerte,
y si los hados son propicios, hasta la noche.
--
Jesús

----------


## Jesús_

L'Ovella Negra
La megataberna
C/ Zamora 78
En  metro:
L1 Marina
L4 Bogatell

http://www.barcelonanocturna.com/bar...vellanegra.htm

---
Deduzco que hemos quedado en esta oveja, la "Hermana mayor"

----------


## Maguete0

si , ahi es donde emos quedado yo espero saber ir xD si alguien va desde plz cataluña o algun sitio cercano a ella me lo diga asi vamos juntos

----------


## Maguete0

quizas llego despues de cenar q tengo un cumple !!! esperadme !

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Una vez le rompí el hilo invisible a Dante .... (el próximo dia yo a una punta atado y tu a la otra ....).

El joven maguete0 al principio un poco cohibido, pero poco a poco se fue soltando y nos dejó a todos  :?:  :?:  :?:  Y los de la mesa de atrás ya ni os cuento ....

Jesus_ genial!! Me ha caído de p*** madre, fue el primero en romper el hielo con un juego de unas tablas numéricas, tubo que irse pronto por desgracia. Se le ve con mucha ilusión y muchas ganas. En la próxima hazmos de lo que te enseñen en el Rey de la magia...

2 de trébol no llegó el último ... Porque nos confundimos y fuimos media hora antés ....  le hizó un juego a una chabala pero no consiguió dos besos ... jeje

Dante, una vez me ilusionó como un tonto con sus juegos, el fuego en el dedo, la carta voladora ... "Yo les llamo así, pero bueno...."

Nemesis, un crack!! Arañas, vendas en los hojos, pizarras, disminución de cigarrillos ... Un juego brutal en que hizo que 2T las separá por colores... LLegaron los últimos ...

Y yo, pues me preparé un par de sorpresas a Nemesis (y a los de demás en general) que creo que gustarón, y algo más que surgió... E hice un truco que es la primera vez que me sale .... conseguí que una chica se sentará en nuestra mesa ... bastante guapa la verdad ...

¿Esta libre la silla?
Si si, para ti ...
Eh, eh .. dónde vas? La silla esta libre, pero se queda aquí, sientate con nosotros un rato.

Que fuete, se sentó  :shock: 

Pero son todos unos buitres y la empezarón a abordar con juegos ... aix 2T 2T ... aix ...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Una vez le rompí el hilo invisible a Dante .... (el próximo dia yo a una punta atado y tu a la otra ....).

El joven maguete0 al principio un poco cohibido, pero poco a poco se fue soltando y nos dejó a todos  :?:  :?:  :?:  Y los de la mesa de atrás ya ni os cuento ....

Jesus_ genial!! Me ha caído de p*** madre, fue el primero en romper el hielo con un juego de unas tablas numéricas, tubo que irse pronto por desgracia. Se le ve con mucha ilusión y muchas ganas. En la próxima hazmos de lo que te enseñen en el Rey de la magia...

2 de trébol no llegó el último ... Porque nos confundimos y fuimos media hora antés ....  le hizó un juego a una chabala pero no consiguió dos besos ... jeje

Dante, una vez me ilusionó como un tonto con sus juegos, el fuego en el dedo, la carta voladora ... "Yo les llamo así, pero bueno...."

Nemesis, un crack!! Arañas, vendas en los hojos, pizarras, disminución de cigarrillos ... Un juego brutal en que hizo que 2T las separá por colores... LLegaron los últimos ...

Y yo, pues me preparé un par de sorpresas a Nemesis (y a los de demás en general) que creo que gustarón, y algo más que surgió... E hice un truco que es la primera vez que me sale .... conseguí que una chica se sentará en nuestra mesa ... bastante guapa la verdad ...

¿Esta libre la silla?
Si si, para ti ...
Eh, eh .. dónde vas? La silla esta libre, pero se queda aquí, sientate con nosotros un rato.

Que fuete, se sentó  :shock: 

Pero son todos unos buitres y la empezarón a abordar con juegos ... aix 2T 2T ... aix ... 

En la próxima espero que esten ossiris, Goreneko y Manel Vicenç.

----------


## Jesús_

Respecto a la quedada del pasado viernes,
fue un auténtico placer.
La pena fue que finalmente no vinieran Ossiris y Pujoman.
Me hablaron todos muy bien de ti, Pujo,
a ver si a la próxima no faltas y tengo el placer de conocerte.
Bueno, la verdad es que conocí a muy buena gente,
y me lo pasé muy bien con vosotros.
Un abrazo a todos: 3 de diamantes, 2 de trébol, Dante, Némesis, Maguete, y hasta la próxima. Os recuerdo con afecto.

P.D. mensaje para todas las magas del foro y visitantes femeninas: si queréis conocer a unos tíos estupendos, divertidos e inteligentes, no dejéis de pasaros por la oveja la próxima quedada.
(Espero que nuestras novias o esposas no lean este post).
--
Jesús

----------


## Némesis

3D nunca dejará de sorprenderme.   :Wink:  
Los juegos que inventó eran coj***dos.
Bueno, espero que se posteen las excusas de los ausentes...
Y que a la próxima estén.
Maguete, me has dejado con la boca abierta. Eres uno de los mejores manipuladores que he conocido (más que Jiménez Losantos y todo!). Pero claro, con los maestros que has tenido... ¡No es de extrañar!
Saludos a todos

----------


## Maguete0

Holaaaa !!!! despues de la kdd me fui de fiesta mucha fiesta y e llegado ahora a mi casa  :117:  y claro no me a dado tiempo para escribir las "cronicas" de narnia , digo las cronicas de la notica .
Bueno yo llege un poco tarde porque ya venia de una fiesta y bueno fue facil encontrarlos la verdad y sin animos de ofender buscaba a un calvo que se pudiera parecer a Jesus_ y encuanto lo vi y vi la cara de los demas dije , estos son magos xD .

Bueno que puedo decir que no hayan dicho ya pues que quien no a venido se a perdido una noche de muchisima magia , y narices porque tenia que irme si no yo hubiese seguido hasta mas tarde , asi que Nemesis ya estas poniendo proximas fechas jajaj , bueno no dire mucho sobre la magia de cada uno puesto que como veis 2T a echo un buen resumen de lo que hubo , y nada a seguir practicando y leyendo  y esas cosas que se hacen yo por mi parte intentare mejorar cosillas para la proxima Kdd que espero que venga mas gente  :Smile1:  SaLuDos !!!

----------


## Maguete0

oye teneis msn asi estamos en contacto ?

----------


## Maguete0

Pa los de la Kdd que juegos os gustaron mas de los que se hicieron !!!!

Jesus_---> la tabla numerica genial ahora no me entere de nada la esplicacion en catalan para mi fue algo liosa ....no coments..xD
3D---->El juego del 3 de picas que ingenioso !!! te copiare la idea :P jajaja
Dante--->Quien juega con fuego se mea en la cama espero que no sea tu caso pero tu dedo con fuego me gusto , buena la idea
Nemesis--->Agua y aceite :P
2T--> el juego de los dos besos no conseguidos jajajaja :P :P :P :P

----------


## MagoJaume

Aunque no pude ir a la KDD de BCN (un poco lejos para ir dede Madrid) me alegra que vayais dejando los comentarios de la KDD y así al menos disfrutar un poco leyendo las cronicas.
Lo que si haría es añadir un pequeño comentario por las veces que he visto hacer magioa a Maguete0; aunque al principio le cueste un poco "arrancar" a parte de una gran habilidad manual tiene algo que si cabe es aún más importante desde mi punto de vista, la capacidad de transmitir sentimientos y sensaciones al público. ojala muchos de los profesionales y grandes de la magia tuvieran esa facilidad innata de comunicación.
Del resto como no os he visto nunca hacer magia pues no pudeo decir nada... aunque amenazo con subirme a BCN para organizar una nueva KDD.
SLDS

----------


## djeid06

Buenas; soi nuevo en este foro y me gustaria asistir ala proxima kedada que agais en barcelona. Que yo me apunto :D


1 saludo!!

----------


## Maguete0

bien !!! venga a ver si os animais , x cierto nemesis Aldo viene a barcelona ponte en contacto conmigo pa quedar si quieres y irlo a ver  :Wink1:

----------


## Némesis

¿Barcelona? Creí que era en reus

----------


## Adore

KONNICHI WA!!!

Pues visto el existo de mi quedada también me apuntaría jajajajaja.

Mata neeeeeeee

----------


## Maguete0

si si no se donde lo e leido viene a las tres asociaciones podriamos ir a AMIC !  :Wink1:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ei, que dias??

Que si me cae fuera de examenes me paso!

----------


## djeid06

> bien !!! venga a ver si os animais , x cierto nemesis Aldo viene a barcelona ponte en contacto conmigo pa quedar si quieres y irlo a ver




hola!! ke dia viene? aver si me va bien y puedo ir

----------


## Goreneko

avisadme con tiempo que luego nunca puedo ir (espero que 2T lea esto xD)

----------


## tarzanillos

A ver si para la próxima quedada me puedo acercar por ahí, que veo que teneis "mu buen rollito" y asi nos conocemos. 
Y alguna de ellas, si quereis, podriamos pedirle prestado el bar a mis suegros y montar alguna cosilla chula (siempre y cuando quede en condiciones "normales").  :Wink:   :Lol:   :Wink:

----------


## Maguete0

Vamos a ver por partes 30 DE MAYO COLOMBINI EN AMIC Bcn pa quien quiera ir yo alli estare si alguien va que lo diga asi nos vemos .

Y otro punto a ver si hacemos Kdd antes de que llege el verano proponer un viernes u sabado para quedar Nemesis venga que te enrollas menos que una persiana ! :P

----------


## Némesis

No, no, si yo pienso ir
Dime la hora y la dirección, y cuálgala akí pa q todos puedan ir.
Luego podemos ir a hacer una cenita de las nuestras.

----------


## Maguete0

Vamos a ver eso ya me lo pones mas dificil se que esta en la calle Badalona la calle es pequeña no me se el numero pero se ve el local esta  a 2 minutos de Sants Estació y yo ire para las 21:00  si consigo mas info lo posteo.

----------


## Maguete0

Bueno que alguien va a ir ? si esque alfinal avisais con poquisimo tiempo quien vaya que lo diga que luego iremos a tomar algo a donde sea xD

----------


## 2 de trebol

ok chachos!! esto se pone ya tenso!!! aqui se necesita una quedada mas!!!
estamos en pleno lleno examinario de la epoca... con eso quiero decir que estamos todos de examenes   :Lol:  

2 de trebol o sease yo convoco la proxima quedada a concretar para despues de san juan, que ya estemos fuera de examenes y tranquilitos, montamos otra quedada una o dos semanas depues de la berbena okey!!?? creo que estoy en lo correcto y que a todo el mundo le apetece!!

asin que empezemonos a concentrar somos 4 seguros... 3dD 2dT Nemesis y Dante, somos los que no hemos fallado aun en ninguna jejej espero que todos estos que vayais viniendo prepareis algo para deleitar a los mas veteranos!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> estamos en pleno lleno examinario de la epoca...


¿Eh... :shock: ? Tio ... ¿has leído lo que has escrito?

_____

A los novatos se les hará un examen: Hacerle un truco a una moza con novio, el mago que de más la nota gana!

A los nuevos se les preguntará la edad.

Yo romperé el HI de Dante.

Y Nemesis se encarga de hacer desaparecer la factura, o que el camarero nos invite.

PD: Prefiero que me llaméis 3D, 3dD no me gusta. 
Después de San Juan ... es después de la "fira màgica de Santa Sussana", no?

----------


## Jesús_

Si quedais después de San Juan, antes del final de la primera quincena de Julio, y de lunes a Jueves, podeis contar conmigo.
En todo caso,
un saludo muy afectuoso.
Se os recuerda.
--
Jesús

----------


## Maguete0

alaa alaaa vaya dos ¬¬' hacer una kdd y no apuntarme a mi pseee  :117:  yo si que voy 100% asegurado y si alguien quiere quedar antes de los "examenes" para aquellos que no tengan examenes que se manifieste  :117:

----------


## djeid06

> Iniciado por 2 de trebol
> 
> estamos en pleno lleno examinario de la epoca...
> 
> 
> ¿Eh... :shock: ? Tio ... ¿has leído lo que has escrito?
> 
> _____
> 
> ...



Buenas! 3_de_diamantes si la fira màgica de Santa Susana es: del 23 al 25 de junio pero segun el progama los espectaculos de magia son el dia 17, 24 y 25 de este mes. Haver si tengo un hueco libre y voi aver algun espectaculo :D Os dejo la pag. web http://www.firamagica.com/ para quien quiera verla :P 

Hablando del tema de antes de lo de la quedada ami me gustaria ir, pero yo no puedo hasta despues de San juan que es cuando me dan dos dias de fiesta en curro y puedo pedir el dia libre xD jejeje
ya me direis algo

un saludo! :twisted:

----------


## Maguete0

el dia 17 yo iba a ir pero veo que vale mas la pena ir apartir del 24 o 23 creo que es  :Smile1:

----------

